# diy home pest control



## jjortiz214 (Feb 16, 2017)

i need suggestions on best or really good diy pest control home product and where to buy it online . 
i need a general pesticide home maintenance i dont have any pest and i dont want to have it . 
pets and kids safe . 
thanks


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I suppose it depends on your pests to some degree...

But for ants/spyders/cockroaches and a lot other, I've had really good luck with the commercial bought at any HD or Hardware Spectracide or Ortho.... called something like Home Defense.

I use as a perimeter spray... they can be used inside or outside, last a long time...(although I apply them evry several months exterior), easy to use, are non-staining, relatively inexpensive.


I've heard it is smart to rotate sprays over time.... so I use those two above and sometimes a Bayer product that you mix.

They really work for me..... (I'm refering to my southern Nevada home... never needed in Colorado mountains). I see NONE inside, and will every so often find a dying cockroach on the garage floor that tried to get under the garage doors.... that is with probably a 6" perimeter band accross the garage opening.

Good luck

(Of course termites or mosquito control will require different techniques)


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

https://www.doyourownpestcontrol.com/


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Tizzer said:


> https://www.doyourownpestcontrol.com/



Oh.... I've used these guys on a termite issue at my daughters home in SF. They seemed to have decent pricing, and pretty good info on their site.... check'm out.


----------



## jjortiz214 (Feb 16, 2017)

thanks i have suggested talstar


----------



## Mitaela Drayne (Aug 31, 2017)

You must take some sprays that you can spray all over the home where you may feel that the termites can attack. Such that there is no such issues to be happen in the near future as well.


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

Taurus SC for around the foundation of your house. It contains fipronil, the same active ingredient in flea medicine for dogs. Termites and other insects can't detect it so they walk through it and bring it back to their nest killing then all. It lasts for many years in the soil so you don't have to reapply for a long time.

For the yard, I broadcast spread triazicide granules. Takes care of fleas, ants, crickets, grasshoppers, grubs and dozens of other insects.


----------



## Joeycarnuba (Mar 3, 2016)

Tizzer said:


> https://www.doyourownpestcontrol.com/


This is where I buy my supplies. I'm currently using Talstar P, it is low odor and I use it inside and outside the home. Works great for roaches. I usually see a lot of dead bugs on the patio within 24 hours of use. 

I've also tried Cyper WP, it comes in a powder form, seems to work just as good but the powder often clogged my sprayer.


----------



## skerro (Nov 20, 2017)

I do flood and mold remediation and just had an issue where after I demo all the affected walls I had a swarm of bugs everywhere. Is there a way to get rid of them?


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

If you want something super safe check out Essentria IC3. It contains all natural oils but is very effective, especially against spiders. It also smells great!


----------



## monkeyfarmer (Dec 10, 2016)

I use Suspend SC with a 1 gallon walmart sprayer as a perimeter spray up two feet from base of house and about a foot out on the ground and do that every couple months or so in the spring / summer.

In water irrigation boxes and cable boxes around property I sprinkle some cheap poison granules once or twice a year too. Those are breeding areas for roaches.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm currently trying Talstar P for Fleas (wifie has 4 cats, Persians) results are only so-so to date far.

Our neighborhood is full of Oak trees, which means Squirrels (aka rats with fluffy tails). They run across our roof. A lot. Could they be a vector for fleas?


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Thinking squirrel pie meself. Wifie not so keen on that.


----------



## markspestcontro (Jul 9, 2018)

Mark’s Pest Control Melbourne – Effective and Reliable Pest Control & pest inspection services in Melbourne. Book Mark’s Pest Control Services today!. All Kinds of Pest Control services includes general pest control, spiders control, cockroaches control, rats control, spiders control etc. for your home.

Search On Google #Marks Pest Control Melbourne, #Pest Control Service, # Pest Control Melbounre 

Read more about- *markspestcontrol.com.au*


----------



## alex6999 (Nov 11, 2017)

ChuckTin said:


> I'm currently trying Talstar P for Fleas (wifie has 4 cats, Persians) results are only so-so to date far.


 Talstar aka Bifenthrin is poison for cats.
If your cats start licking floor or eat furniture treated with talstat they may die. This my assumption

If any animal(children too) contact with not dried talstar(most often walk on treated grass) they most likely die. Source: incident reports


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Yes it has to dry, obvious. But not using it indoors. And windows over looking grass that I'm spraying are closed till it dries and cats do not go outside.

If squirrels and other pests/flea vectors get into sprayed grass (hasn't happened) and are effected can't say I'll regret that.


alex6999 said:


> Talstar aka Bifenthrin is poison for cats.
> If your cats start licking floor or eat furniture treated with talstat they may die. This my assumption
> 
> If any animal(children too) contact with not dried talstar(most often walk on treated grass) they most likely die. Source: incident reports


----------



## alex6999 (Nov 11, 2017)

Should person applying talstar wear NBC suite? And gas mask.?


----------



## Metrinity (Mar 29, 2021)

The easiest way to prevent pests from coming to your house is using pest control services once every 6 months. My experience shows that it's the best way to stay safe and calm. I have no idea how pest control services get rid of all those pests disturbing you every few months, yet I'm very happy such services exist since you can't live in AU not knowing some reliable services. At first, I was really scared to use them since I thought that they all use dangerous chemicals killing not only pests but also people living in the house in question, lol. Thank God, pests can be controlled via pest control services every few months. I'd better pay more money than feel unsafe in my own house.


----------

